# Snow Trac articles found on the web.



## Snowcat Operations

ContentsNews & FeaturesMotorsportClassifiedsClubs DirectoryAdvertisers4x4 Funday EventsLettersE-Mail us

*Features* 

*Specialist Off Road Vehicles:* 

*Aktiv Snow-Trac* 

Although we don't get that much snow in this country we thought you would be interested to see and read about a specialist over snow vehicle from Sweden. Perhaps some readers will have seen one of these whilst on a skiing holiday, since they are a common site on the_ piste_ . They have also been employed by the Scottish Hydro Board for over head power cable work in the Highlands and are used on several Highland estates for maintenance and hunting purposes.





 The machine is very simple in its design and is based on a steel box section chassis with aluminium panels and body work and a timber boarded floor for the cabin. Power is provided by a 1200cc flat-four air cooled VolksWagen petrol engine powering the tracks through a conventional four speed gearbox with reverse. There isn't a high and low range, just a set of low gears, providing the vehicle with a top speed of 24 kmh, with an optional _high speed_ version of 30 kmh. What is interesting about this vehicle is the steering. No levers to pull for left and right, but a _steering wheel_ ! The way this works is as ingenious as it is simple. In effect there is a brake on each half shaft after leaving the differential unit. Thus by stopping the right half shaft from turning power goes to the left which creates a left turn and vice versa. The connection between the steering wheel and half-shaft is via a "variator" belt, a tough rubber belt of the same thinking as the Daf Variomatic system, with two discs which it runs through on either side, tensioning and releasing as required by the direction the wheel is turned. Drive is transfered from the half shafts inboard via a substantial duplex chain to two drive sprockets at the front of the vehicle which in turn drive the steel bands on the inside of the rubber tracks making the tracks turn. Tracks are constructed from conveyor belt rubber and can be shortened by cutting a section out and the steel cleats re-fastening. Suspension is via 16 pneumatic tyres running inside the tracks, shock absorbers and leaf springs, the tyres also assist with track tensioning. In the cabin there is a conventional set of clutch, brake and accelerator pedals, steering wheel, gear lever and handbrake, as well as the dashboard controls, interior light, hour meter and two opening side windows. ​ 

The cabin space is designed for the driver who sits at the rear of the engine and gearbox assembly, with the personnel being seated on bench seats down either side of the vehicle. Entry and exit is via a single door at the rear of the vehicle, and the complete roof area opens and folds back. 

Whilst conceived as a civilian vehicle the Snow-Trac was adopted by the British Royal Marine Commandos for operations in Norway on NATO's Northern Flank and an example of the variant they used can be found at the REME Museum at Arborfield, Berkshire, England. 

The over snow vehicle *Snow-Trac* was invented by Lars Larsson an engineer who worked for Vasteras Maskiner in Morgongava, Sweden a company that manufactured farming equipment. Like many great concepts the beginnings of the Snow-Trac stemmed from necessity. Every winter Lars would visit his home village of Oviken and his cabin in the mountains. Since it was difficult to travel there he began to develop his "snowcat" and in 1955 he registered a patent for his creation. Vasteras Maskiner, later renamed Aktiv, purchased the right to manufacture the Snow-Trac and between 1957 and 1981, 2265 machines were produced. Of that total made nearly 75% were exported and it is believed that most of these are still in use today. 

*Technical Description* 



ENGINE1200cc, 4 cylinder, horizontally opposed, air cooled  petrol VolksWagen unit of 53BHP rating. 
12 volt electrics, starter motor and alternator. 
GEARBOX4 speed forward, one reverse, all fully synchronised. 
DIFFERENTIALSBuilt in gearbox and variator controlled. 
SPROCKET WHEEL DRIVEChain drive with roller chain 25.4 x 17 
TYRESCarrier Wheels 4.00 x 4 "  6ply,  57 psi 
Front Wheels 600-100mm  6ply, 71 psi 
Rear Wheels 600-100mm  6ply, 57 psi. 
MEASUREMENTSLength 3640mm 
Width 1900mm 
Height 1850 
Ground Clearance  300mm 
WEIGHTService weight 1250kg 
Track ground pressure 50g/cm squared 
Towing capacity  500kg 
Load Capacity  500kg 
Load carrying area 2.6msquared



Snow-Trac Data Links:

www.klovsjo.com/snowtrac

www.karl-hotel.se/snoweng.htm





ContentsNews & FeaturesMotorsportClassifiedsClubs DirectoryAdvertisers4x4 Funday EventsLettersE-Mail


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Found these on the web as well.  This Snow Trac is on an island way up North!


----------



## Melensdad

Anyone know of a good translator program that can translate this?  Google won't do it.  

Here is the link to the original source, it appears to be some sort of a VW website:  http://vw.linuxstuff.pl/end/varia/030.html

The black & white image is from a German web page.  The 2 color photos are from a Swedish web page.








        Pół żartem, pół serio ...  Powrót do listy 
SNOW TRAC NA BAZIE VW    

  W roku 1957 szwedzka firma AB Westeras Maskiner zaprojektowała i rozpoczęła produkcję nietypowego pojazdu gąsienicowego, przeznaczonego do poruszania się w trudnym terenie, zwłaszcza na śniegu. Do 1981 roku wyprodukowano ok. 2000 egzemplarzy. Konstrukcja w dużej części bazowała na elementach VW. Zarówno ST4 Snow Trac, jak i STB Snow Master, napędzane były niezawodnymi silnikami Volkswagena chłodzonymi powietrzem (silniki seryjne do garbusów). Prócz silników zastosowano z garbusów: 4 stopniową skrzynię biegów, hamulce, reflektory, wycieraczki, przełączniki, zamki i uchwyty, kierownicę (ze starszych modeli VW i Kübelwagena). 

Niektóre dane techniczne: długość 3,66 m, szerokość 1,84 m, transport do 7 osób, silnik boxer 1600 ccm/50 KM (w ostatniej wersji), ciężar całkowity 1360 kg, rama z rur stalowych, nadwozie z aluminium, prędkość maksymalna 32 do 35 km/h, możliwość przystosowania do celów wojskowych i jako ambulansu. 

Snow Trac był rozpowszechniony nie tylko w Europie, również w Ameryce Północnej, szczególnie na Alasce. W roku 1957 wyprodukowano 4 sztuki, rok później 79, a roku 1964 aż 200, łącznie: 2000 egzemplarzy. Do dziś zachowało się kilka pojazdów zarówno w rękach kolekcjonerów, jak i będących w normalnej eksploatacji. 

(źródła i foto: www.flat4.de, www.klovsjo.com/snowtrac)  

(webm) 








​ 
  Copyright © 2005, Piotr Gryglaszewski


----------



## Melensdad

Here is a German website (translated using Google translation) providing a brief history of the Snow Trac.  The "Flat 4" website is a VW collectors site dedicated to any vehicle that uses the VW boxer style air cooled engines.




* [font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=+2] [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=+2][/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=+2] flat4 [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=+2][/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=+2] - Snow Trac [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font] * * [font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] back [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font] ** [font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] home [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font] *

    [font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] [/size][/font]    [font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] In Sweden 1957 an unusual tracked vehicle from the company waistcoat-race Maskiner sketched and sold, which could be particularly inserted use the area and on snow runways. This vehicle was manufactured until 1981 in 2000 units and was based to a large extent on Volkswagen parts. The ST4 Snow Trac and STB Snow master were propelled with the very reliable Volkswagen double-piston engine (industrial engine), which is praedestinert with large cold weather with its air cooling for the employment. [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-2] Snow Trac ST4 tracked vehicle with Volkswagen engine [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-2] [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]   [font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Except with the engine the Swedish manufacturers fell back to further Volkswagen parts, like e.g..  [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] 4-Gang-Getriebe, [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Brakes, [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Tail lamps, [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Windshield wiper motor, [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Switch and buttons, [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Instruments, [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] As well as door locks and seized [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Steering wheel from the early standard beetle or jeep.  [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
 [font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] [/size][/font]    * [font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Technical data of the Snow Trac:  [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font] * 

[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] X broad lengthens 3.66 m x 1.84 m [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Pay load 500 kg [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Transport of 7 persons [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] 1600 cm³ double-piston engine, 4 cylinders, 50 HP (last version of the Snow Trac) [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Total weight 1360 kg [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Belt drive of the tracks according to the CVT principle (Continous variable transmission) [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Steering element by stepless change of the translation of the drive of the right or the left chain [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Framework from rectangle steel tube, structure from aluminum [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Maximum speed 32... 35 km/h [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Special superstructures for military purposes and as outpatient clinic possible [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] The Snow Trac found in Europe and also in North America to up to Alaska spreading. 1957 was manufactured 4 vehicles, 1958 79 pieces and already 1964 200 Snow Trac per year. Today still some vehicles are received from lovers. Only completely few still are in the daily use. Current pictures of restored models from Sweden are with [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Christer Morlind [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1].  [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]       [font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] The engine is accommodated in the nose of the Snow Trac.  In the picture of [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] Christer Morlind [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-1] is one 1600 cm³ - engine with modern fuel injection system to see. It propels both chains over a belt drive. The diameter of the wheels is adjustable and with the steering wheel by a lever system connected. Thus the translation can be changed with steering steplessly, so that a chain can turn faster or also more slowly than the other one and the vehicle a curve can drive on. The turning circle is however large with this system accordingly. [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]   


[font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica][size=-2] 1.6 litres Volkswagen double-piston engine with fuel injection system [/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]   [font=Arial,Helvetica] [/font]


----------



## Melensdad

Here is another one that I found a couple years ago before I bought my Snow Trac.  This is from a private site.  The covers lots of topics and shows several brands of Snow Cats, but offers no in depth information on the Snow Trac.  Because I've found that websites come and go, I have made a habit of saving Snow Trac websites as PDF files for future reference.




*[size=+2]SNOW MACHINES[/size]* 
*[size=+2]CHAPTER #8[/size]* 




*[size=+1]Westerasmaskiner (Aktiv) Snow-Trac ST4[/size]* 
For many years, the machine before the Sprynt  
was the *Skinner*, or* Westerasmaskiner*.  
It had a Volkswagon 1200cc air cooled gas engine, Volkswagon transmission, narrow tracks, cabin like a bus, Rear Door access only, only 2 swing out windows, and no interior heaters originally.  They added an optional gas heater to the left of the driver later on, which burnt the hell out of your left arm, meanwhile your body would freeze.  Also your right gas pedal foot would cook,  while your left clutch foot would freeze.   It was the only machine at the time, with a steering wheel, it was a very poor design, in that before you came to a corner you had to start turning like mad, and depending on the snow conditions you might, or might not turn in time.   It took some practice to get it right.    The machine was very reliable most of the time.  Passengers sat facing the center of the machine on side benches.    Outside it had 2 side rails , above the tracks, for storing gear. Made in Sweden, used as a school bus. 
Length  3.64 m (11 ft 11 in)  
Width 1.90 m (6 ft 2 in)  
Height 1.85 m (6 ft)  
Unladen Weight 1.35 tonnes 
max speed 24kmh 
Steering mechanism was via a variator belt, and disk assembly 
which would brake one drive shaft or the other. 
Power was supplied thru a huge duplex chain to the drive sprokets. 
The chain made the machine a little noisy. 
Units are still for sale on the Internet, and wanted by buyers. 
These units were even made into armored vehicles, for British Commandos. 
The over snow vehicle Snow-Trac was invented by Lars Larsson an engineer who worked for Vasteras Maskiner in Morgongava, Sweden a company that manufactured farming equipment.  In 1955 he registered a patent for his creation. Vasteras Maskiner, later renamed Aktiv,  
There is even a matchbox toy of this machine   






 

  geovisit();http://visit.geocities.com/visit.gif?&r=&b=Netscape%205.0%20%28Macintosh%3B%20en-US%29&s=1024x768&o=MacPPC&c=32&j=true&v=1.2 http://visit.webhosting.yahoo.com/visit.gif?us1136774028 http://geo.yahoo.com/serv?s=76001067&t=1136774028&f=us-w78​


----------



## Melensdad

Here is a brief bit of information from a Military Collector's Website.  You will notice the picture of this British Commando Snow Trac is the same one I use in my Avatar photo.  I am leaning very heavily toward painting my Snow Trac in a snow cammo color scheme.  I've tried several times to contact British military collectors who could help me get the proper badges and military markings, but nobody seems to know the proper markings for the commando units that used these.  I wish I could find the owner of this Snow Trac pictured below!





*All Terrain Vehicles in British Service *

*Aktiv ST4*

*



*

Heliportable over snow vehicle for arctic operations in          Norway on NATO's Northern flank, Royal Marines 1970 - 1980.​ Half ton cargo vehicle with 1600 cc VW engine, speed 24          km/h. Gradient 60 degrees, ground pressure 0.05 kg/sq. cm. A/T version          available with Wombat.​


----------



## Melensdad

From the German version of Wickipedia:




*Snow Trac*

*from Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*




 


Snow Trac external opinion




 


Snow Trac interior opinion


* The Snow Trac * is a tracked vehicle, which from 1957 to 1981 from the Swedishhttp://216.239.39.104/translate_c?h...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N company waistcoat-race to Maskiner one built. It runs on two rubber chains from a Volkswagen double-piston engine to be propelled and is suitable thereby both for the employment in the area and for the road. With a length of approximately 3.6 and width of 1.9 meters has the vehicle the extents of a small car. The interior equipped with seats lengthwise facing forward offers place for 6 to 7 persons (including drivers). The entrance is made by a door attached at the tail.  There are not other entrance possibilities.  Over a steering wheel the speed of the two chains is separately regulated, what makes a driving of curves possible.

    Of " http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow Trac "


----------



## Melensdad

One of the MOST frustrating things that I have run into is the Language Barrier.

I've been working on translating a newspaper article for several days.  Its in Norwegian and the story is about a guy who restored some old tractors and then found a Snow Trac and figured it was his next project.  Here is what I have managed to translate (sorry guys, I've found no way to effectively translate Norwegian on the internet but would love to find one).  I'm also providing a link to the original story.  It was publish just after Christmas 2005 and I've spent several days just working on the translation to get it to this point.

I will accept all translation help I can get!!!!

http://www.helgeland-arbeiderblad.no/bilogmotor/article1883662.ece


Hoax up klenodium

Betatt

String Reinfjell am at frø at it proud owner at fully threetractors as all has fttå accommodation på cabin in Vesterbukta.

He has egenhendig revamped veterantraktorene as am crowded serviceable. Inhstø arrived he above a copy at Snow Trac- a and became immediately betatt atfacts a lot of special kjretyetøø.

– I was from upstairs and the accumulationså på this bizarre creature and certainly immediate thatthis mtteå I only have. IN and along with that we drop autobahn at cabin in Vesterbukta next år the accumulationså I også possibility for å consumes Snow Trac- another and at cabinvinterstid, say motorentusiasten.

As Reinfjell kjpteø kjretyetøø stayed facts in absolutely srgeligø constitution. A good deal of intervalhas gttå along with at decoration afterwards in september. How much plan at cooperateå hascost am a however a be comfortable saved secret.

– Absolutely no facts frå you unaware. I know that it is the a few there at home as wondersåditto the accumulationså it is the best å hold on to facts clandestine, flirer String Reinfjell.
Makes a fragments herself

Output at Snow Trac stretched out at 1957 at 1980.

IN facts space of time became in upper edge at 2.000 kjretyøø layer, most becameactual exported edged at Sweden. REinfjells edition am a 1965- forme.

– I know that Sysselmannen på Svalbard owned at least a copy. NVE hascertainly a acting copy as strå in alert it day today, sayReinfjell as has fetched a lot of information about Snow Trac at diverse nettsider.

– This delekatalogen have I typed edged at a nettside. IN and along with that a good manycomponents am fetched at VW bubble isn't it any problem along with spare parts. But a few gear, as karosserideler, have I layer herself, say he.

Any of facts lastly Reinfjell has are installed am a bensinvarmer as do be about srgeø for good comfort in an else spartansk kupé.

– They do be about certainly gå an å sit six- seven adult in, but except a few admonishfor ardour able facts become the accumulationså as the accumulationså along with aim vinterstid, say String Reinfjell.
Ordinrtæ the wheel

Any of facts special along with Snow Trac am that that is equipped a ordinrtæ the wheel.

Most beltevogner fluctuate against å brake up facts ene the belt. It is like thisno matter på Snow Trac.

– Facts gjrø that they no matter lose motorkraft in swing. Framkommeligheten amactual absolutely beyond, even with a absolutely puslete 1300-motor at Volkswagen, say Reinfjell as hperå that his kjretyøø can be approved at biltilsynet.

– I have no idea how it is the along with these kjretyeneøø but I hperå å få kjreø in scooterlypeø along with this, say he.

Snow Trac able actual også is used in Summer, any Reinfjell already hastest edged.

– You able say that it is the additional comfortably å kjreø it på snø than på bar characteristicen. But facts grå be comfortable an, say he. 






PHOTO CAPTION  He has revamped a good deal of strange machines at one time, but cooperateå am String Reinfjell atThe exerciseø all but completed with the mainly special plan he has prvdø herpå. Cooperateå awaiting biltilsynet and forhpentligviså a couple of nummerskilt.


(first phot0 below, rear view) PHOTO CAPTION: sold As String Reinfjell first saw beltekjøretøyet Snow Trac, certainly he that he have got to buy it.


(second photo below, driving in the snow) PHOTO CAPTION: efrem The belt am assembled at dates back to conveyer belt and keep around at a sett along with gummihjul. Construction am equal efrem as that is brilliant idea.


PHOTO CAPTION: ENORMOUS FORWARD- KOMMELIGHET: It is the actual only courage as putborders as framkommeligheten do be about check.


(third photo below)PHOTO CAPTION: SELVBYGD: They buete monitors stayed only paw and String Reinfjell has layer new herself. Above the skid plate sits a 1300-cc VW motor.


CORRECT Element: Snow Trac in one's element. Owner hope at to a few doningen approved for use at vei.Foto Pål Leknes His)


Snow Trac
Writing: Beltegendeå motorkjretyøø designed at Lars Larson.
Length 3,64 meter
Width: 1,90 meter
Motor: 4-cylinder VW-motor
Produced from 1957 to 1980. IN frsteø outputå delivered produksjonslokalet in Vstersäå 4 engine.
Total Production  2.185 Snow Trac produced.
Construction am fetched at VW bubble.
Snow Trac have a capacity på mobile at be up to sju committee.
Three the quarter at engine became exported, majority at Scotland.
After that output became shut down a Scottish engineer continued output at her(?) own home in Perth.
Most beltevogner fluctuate against å brake up facts ene the belt. It is like thisno matter på Snow Trac.


----------



## Melensdad

I've traded emails with Warren who is starting this site, but it doesn't appear that he has updated it in a while.  Which is unfortunately too common with the Snow Trac sites that I have found.  It has looked exactly like this since I found it a while back.  It is not an article, but rather a website.

_*For a while i*__*t appears that the site has died?*_  I actually had intended to start up my own site until I found his website.  And now with the advent of ForumsForums, I'm trying to make a new home for Snow Trac.  And to my knowledge, ForumsForums is the ONLY place to discuss Snow Tracs. *I am happy to say that Warren has lately been upgrading his website, and he now has lots of materials and information to post.  Warren will also be working with us to cross link our sites and share information.  If you need parts, it is rumored that Warren may also have some parts available.*




[SIZE=+3]*SNOW-TRAC.COM will be here soon!* [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/SIZE]

 [SIZE=+3][SIZE=+2] This site will be a source of information about the Snow-Trac ST4, the Trac-Master ST4B, and the Snow-Master ST4B,  a line of VW-powered snow vehicles made in Sweden from 1957 through 1981. If you own one of these fascinating machines,  and would like to contribute photos or technical information, please send e-mail [/SIZE] [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/SIZE] 
​


----------



## SweGus

I have tried to translate the Norwegian webpage shown above (http://www.helgeland-arbeiderblad.no/bilogmotor/article1883662.ece) . My spelling and grammar isn't the best, but I hope the most of it at least is understandable. Anyway, here it is:


_He has restored many rare things in his life, but now SnorreReinfjell from Mosjoen is almost finished whith the most special project he ever laid his hands on. The thing that still is to be done is to get the vehicle approved for registration._

Snow Trac

Snow Trac ST4 is the name of a creation that most of all looks like a military tracked vehicle, or even a mini-tank without the turret.
Clever heads in Sweden wished to create a vehicle specialized for the Nordic winters with great amounts of snow. The solution was a tracked vehicle based on the most sold car model of the time, the VW.

Excited

Snorre Reinfjell is already a proud owner of not less than tree veteran tractors that all have gotten a place at his cabin in Vestbukta. He has restored the tractors which now is fully functional. This fall he came across a Snow Trac and immediately fell in love with the special vehicle. 

- I was looking at this creation and I just knew that I had to have one. Since we are going to lose the road to the cabin in Vesterbukta next year I also saw the opportunity of using the Snow Trac to and from the cabin at winter, the motor enthusiast said.

 When Reinfjell bought the machine it was in a pretty sad condition. A lot of time has gone in to restoring the vehicle since September. How much the project has costed up to this day is a well preserved secret. 

- No, I will not tell you that. There is someone at home that also wants to know but I figure it is better to leave it a secret, Snorre Reinfjell says with a smile on his face.

Making own parts

The Snow Trac was produced from 1957 to 1980 and most of them got exported from Sweden. During that time a bit more than 2.000 machines were manufactured. Reinfjells model is from 1965.

- I know that the (Sysselmannen = ?) on Svalbard had at least one machine. I think (NVE = ?) has a working sample standing by even at this day, says Reinfjell who has gathered a lot of information about the Snow Trac from different websites.

-This parts catalogue have I printed from a website. Because a lot of components is similar to the VW beetle there is no problem getting spare parts. But simple things, as body parts, have I manufactured myself, he says.  

One of the last things Reinfjell has installed is a gas-heater wich will increase the comfort in an otherwise simple coupe. 

- It should be possible to transport six to seven adults inside, but whithout any form of heating the ability to see through the windows wouldn’t be great. 

Ordinary steering wheel

One thing that is special about the Snow Trac is that it has an ordinary steering wheel. Most of the other snowcats turn by breaking one of the belts. This is not the case on the Snow Trac.

- The result is less power loss when turning. The off-road capabilities is unbelievable, even with the pretty weak 1300-motor from Volkswagen, says Reinfjell who is hoping that his vehicle can be approved for registration.

- I don’t know with these machines, but I hope that I can get permission to drive it on the snowmobile trails, he says.

The Snow Trac can actually be used in summer too, something Reinfjell has alredy tried.

- It is far more comfortable on snow than on bare ground, but it works, he says.


----------



## Melensdad

SweGus said:
			
		

> I have tried to translate the Norwegian webpage shown above (http://www.helgeland-arbeiderblad.no...cle1883662.ece) . My spelling and grammar isn't the best, but I hope the most of it at least is understandable.



WOW thanks.  Your grammar and spelling are better than you think!  You did great.  

I've tried to use some of the 'free internet' translators but found that they are not very good.


----------



## Doc

Ditto what Bob said.  Nice job Gus.


----------



## couchloafer

maybe someone can translate this better and post it. It has a prototype snow trac and some history........

http://translate.google.com/transla...&u=http://www.snilleriket.se/lasselarsson.asp



> Lasse Larsson created a 100 or so patents
> It creates a 100 or so patents can be truly called genius. It applies to Lasse Larsson föddes1908 in Back Fors, current Myrviken. He was happy in his father Anders Petters workshop and 19-years old built his own motorcycle, a LIAP, short for Lasse In Anders Petters. He made molds and poured himself crankcase and gearbox with its own LIAP emblem.
> 
> Although saddle, frame, tank and front fork, he made himself. The machine got the registration number Z 508 and used for many years. Even more mil, it may be, namely the current owner has agreed to be renovated.
> 
> With practical experience and korrespondenstudier luggage, he managed three lines in parallel, mechanical engineering, plumbing and electrical engineering, when he took an engineer 22 years old. He then worked for several years at Volvo's factory in Olofström body before he started as a designer at Westerås-Machines in Dower.
> 
> 
> Lasse Larsson in their old age with the
> LIAP which he built in the 1920s.		 There he drew mowers, självbindare and combine harvesters, tractor-drawn first, then self-sustaining.
> 
> The work was also Lasses hobby that he gladly associated with fishing in their waters Anarisfjällen. In order to quickly get where he designed in the mid-1950s, a so-called snövessla.
> 
> Lasse's ingenious control system made it unusually easy to drive and we decided to start production in Dower called Snow-Trac. It was so reliable and nearly indestructible to the largely saturated markets in both the Scandinavians, the United States and Canada. No real successors are not.
> 
> After the Snow-Trac followed snowmobile Snow-Tric which is also a legend among snöfordon. Then led by the Dower Persson Group in Östersund, with brand Active.
> 
> Reliability and durability characteristics Lasse Larsson's designs and his snöfordon from the 1960s are still used in mountain regions.
> 
> While Lasse himself was durable. He died in 1994, 86 years old. More on Lasse Larsson life and work can be found in Snille-magazine in Hovermo.


----------



## Ice Queen

Bob I don't know when you posted the piccy of the camo snowtrac and wondering who the owner is so it is quite possible that you know now.  If not, you know I have that information and can also supply info on camo and markings etc.  It would be good to have other white camo snowtracs about - red ones get a bit boring!!  I rather think this is old posting, but never mind.


----------



## aulen2002

Steel Bombardier B-12?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.kingofobsolete.ca/Kinoosao_scrap_relocation_KingofObsolete.htm


----------

